# Ford 6610 value



## jdr7919 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello all this is my 1st time here. I just got a 6610 and Im trying to find more out about it. Could anyone give me an idea what my 6610 with alamo boom and flail mower is worth. I believe it is a mid to late 80s. Has about 3500 hrs on it runs really good could use some paint.


Is there away to look info up by the serial #

Is there a site that would give me a value? 
Also how do I find all the specs like pto size ect...

Thanks


----------



## jdr7919 (Apr 24, 2010)

Here is a pic.

Edit sorry the pic is so big not sure how that happened


----------



## stevewatr (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't know why nobody ever responded to this post, but if you still have this tractor, It was made from 1982 to 1993, engine is 82 HP, PTO 72 HP. That was a former "highway machine". Ordered through the dealer just as you see it with that over the guard rail flail mower for use by the state, or town mowing the roadside. Value depends on condition, but I looked at 2 6610's this year, they were painted orange, one had 2 flails. Seller wanted $7000, but it had lots of blowby, and low range would not engage. Months later, and he still has not sold it. The other had a newer loader on it, no mower, bad rear tire and rim, he was asking $6000 or BO. The fact it is not Ford blue, is one clue to anybody looking at it, that it was a municipal mower, that and the huge flail. That same model tractor, with no flail, and original blue color scheme I've seen advertised for 8 to 12K. A 3 point mounted flail is desireable, because it is usefull, but can be removed easily when not needed. Your flail is not as easily removed. If that were my machine, and I wanted to sell it, I'd remove the flail set up to increase interest in it as a possible farm machine.


----------

